# Where Do Your Cats Sleep?



## lisak_87 (Jun 2, 2011)

In bed with you?

In your room?

In another room?

In a cat bed?

Where do your cats sleep?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

He's always on some soft surface in whatever room I'm in. Well, unless I'm in the kitchen. Then he sits on 'his' dishtowel on his little section of counter (closest to his cat condo) to supervise kitchen activity.

My computer is in the bedroom so he's usually in here on the bed behind me while I work/play/surf.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Mostly on my bed. Second is his cat perch. Third is his cat bed. (But it's no longer in my room.)


----------



## Leanne2112 (Aug 13, 2010)

The boys sleep in their own room, I'd love if they could sleep with us but Timmy just doesn't seem to be able to get the hang of it! Gordon will climb into bed with us and sleep soundly but Timmy will wander all night, really restless and eventually wake us up to put him to bed. When our girls sleeps inside she sleeps between me and Alan or on Alan's pillow


----------



## lisak_87 (Jun 2, 2011)

My cat is only allowed in my bedroom during waking hours because OTHERwise...he begins headbutting the carp outta me around 3AM... cus apparently that's feeding time


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

We have 3 cat beds, a wicker basket, a cat carrier, several chairs, top of the mantle, top of the stand alone closet,and our bed. They rotate. Bentley has claimed the bottom shelf of the kitchen cart & never shares with the others. Beware the paw of death if you disturb him there. Oh yeah there is the Mom shelf - Methos is parked here now but Puddy is lurking on the back of the chair so that may change soon. This morning we did have all 6 on the bed.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Starts out inbetween our pillows (head on my pillow...butt on my husbands pillow). Then, he mirgrates to the other side of me, forcing me to the middle of the bed (he's a bed hog...or maybe I just pull him closer so he doesn't fall off when he stretches!) I love it but my husband would prefer he didn't sleep on the bed with us, lol.


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

RoundFace, Ella, Nicky, and Graybee sleep right on the bed with me (and, yes, it is very crowded!). Buffy sleeps on a chair right next to my bed, and SweetPea sleeps in a soft cat hide-a-way on the other side of my bed. 

Every room has plenty of cat furniture and beds but they all tend to gather in whatever room I settle in. They sure know how to make someone feel loved!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Blaze would sleep in bed with me or my dad if he got half the chance, he loves it. We can't let him any longer since he pees anywhere he pleases, especially on soft things like carpet and bedding. So, he sleeps in his own room with ton of old blankets that he snuggles under - and we have to wash those blankets too since he pees on them. He's one weird cat.

Blacky sleeps on my bed between my legs, every night. She also likes sleeping downstairs by her food dishes, outside in the neighbours straw, outside in the driveway, outside in the backyard, and in the glassed in area we have upstairs that's accessible form the outdoors. 

I've never bought my cats a cat bed... once I threw a wicker basket and some sheets together in my room and Blacky made a nest in those for a few months. I didn't keep it though since it took up too much room.


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Ok, during daylight hours and before we go to bed, he naps any number of places with no real routine. He either sleeps in his cat condo (either the top or second from top perch or he crams his big self into the pouch that's on it), or at the far end of the couch, or on the couch recliner next to me. At bedtime, he no longer goes directly to bed with us but will come in all hours of the night and snuggle in somewhere but before he does, he announces he's coming all the way down the hall (in the wee hours) by doing this partial meow partial trill thing). I don't know what he does the rest of the night.


----------



## lisak_87 (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh, but when I sleep on the sofa (I do sometimes when I have insomnia or my SO is snoring)...he sleeps on the sofa right above my head. He's my lil guardian.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

At night time Evie and Mitzi sleep on our bed with us. Usually snuggled together as close as they can get to me. At some point in the night Mitzi joins me on my pillow and rests her paws on my face (last night she put her paw in my mouth!), Evie cuddles in under my arm, before waking and kissing my face.

During the day, if I'm home, they sleep in whichever room I happen to be in- on various surfaces, the sofa, cat chaise longue, hammock, windowsill. If I'm not home then they cuddle up on our bed, sometimes Evie sleeps in her hammock and Mitzi will be on the sofa.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

For Midnight, the wild cat, it depends on the season: 

In the garage, below zero/blizzards, in the Winter:










Outside in the winter:










In the garage, Summertime:










Outside on the trailer, Summertime, in the shade:


----------



## Hepburn (Feb 9, 2011)

At night, usually on his favorite chair (formerly my desk chair, but he loves it so much I now use a dining room chair at my desk )









...or on the recliner.









And very occasionally, in my bed with me, any night I leave my bedroom door open.

During the day he likes to sleep on the top of my kitchen cabinets.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

That last picture of Niles is priceless! He looks very happy up there on those cabinets.

Murphy is very streaky. He'll go for months sleeping with me for most of the night, then not again for months. This morning I was treated to a rigorous kneading session at 2:00 a.m.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Tuffy sleeps in bed with me, on a pillow right above my pillow - he's been sleeping there ever since I brought him home at 7 weeks old. Satin sleeps wherever she desires, sometimes in the living room on her favorite chair - sometimes on the cat tree - sometimes on the couch, but never in bed with me. She's a loner.


----------



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

Ella is not a bed sleeper but she does eventually find her way into the bedroom and lays on the window sill or on my nightstand, watching over us lol. She does also wander into my 6 year old's room and sleeps on his window sill or bed and asks him for snuggles (according to him anyway. He says he has to get up and pet her cause what other reason would she be in his room for?) I actually think she perfers his bed because he takes up so little of it and she can snooze without fear of being kicked or rolled on lol. 

Sully will lay on the window sill with Ella but almost always finds his way to the bed at some point or another. His favorite 'trick' is knowing the exact second I'm waking up (I'm a restless sleeper and wake up several times during the night, so its not a single recurring time either) and jumping up to lay on my chest and purr like a tractor so I will pet him (which is extremely condusive to falling back asleep lol, not). He purrs louder than most people snore so it's easier to get him to sleep first. Then I guess I move or he gets bored cause he goes again while I'm sleeping. 

Jack comes and goes alot during the night. Being only a couple months old, I imagine he has alot to take care of during the night, like checking to make sure all the toys stay put for fear of his attack. When he does come for a nap, he usually lays on my left shoulder in a ball up against my neck and ear, but when Sully or I move him he snuggles right between my hubby and me (which terrifies me and I never sleep well when he's there for fear of rolling on him).


----------



## champagne1962 (May 21, 2011)

Missy sleeps between my husband's and my pillow (longways like she is a little human). Dom sleeps on the outside of the bed close to my feet. The new kitty, Piper, is still confined to the craft room until the ringworm is all gone that I hope she will be sleeping with me. I have had Piper for 2 weeks and she goes to sleep in my arms at night before putting her to bed on her blankets.


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

Nightime: In the winter Ritz sleeps in between my legs--better than warm milk any time. In the summer, sometimes in between my legs, but usually by my hip or feet. Sometimes she sleeps in front of the balcony door, counting down the hours until the birds wake up.
Daytime: sometimes on a step bench. Sometimes by the bookcase. Memorial Day weekend was extremely hot (heat index 95) and my central ac was not working well. I had a window unit in my bedroom going full blast. Instead of enjoying the cool comfort of my bedroom, she slept all afternoon in the hotest part of the house, behind the sofa in the living room. Go figure...


----------



## princessbear (May 19, 2011)

Neither of my girls sleep with me ...yet(?). Bella sleeps wherever she thinks is safe from Bootsy - sometimes at the top of the stairs (so she can be on lookout), sometimes on the second tier of the kitty condo (because Bootsy needs to be on the top tier) - but never in bed with me, which I'm sad about. Bootsy is usually on the top of the condo sleeping - the rest of my house is her playground, so no time for sleeping when she is on the floor.

I'm hoping these girls (who I adopted 2 weeks ago) will start to become more snuggly - Bootsy (12 weeks) will NOT snuggle or come near me unless it is to play, which makes me very sad. Bella is a love, but not a lap cat - she does, however, just want to be in the vicinity of wherever I am.


----------



## sherryv02 (May 12, 2011)

in a bed directly between the ends of the hallway on one end is our room and guest room and the opposite end is the kids 2 rooms so she is in the middle. lol


----------



## Beans (Apr 25, 2011)

Nox sleeps on my pillow with me most of the time. Sometimes he sleeps on some sweaters that I left under my computer desk for him. :]


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

My bed, my sisters bed, my back, and around my chest area sometimes. On her cat bed too. She licks on my clothes around the chest area( not boobs), and armpits. etc


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Anywhere the please. They usually choose cushy places...spoiled brats...


----------



## Natalie Jayne (Apr 21, 2011)

When he's outside, Ginger sleeps in the garden beds, inside it's usually the couch, dining room chair, or sprawled out in the hallway next to the wall. Nights he has the run of the house except the bedrooms. He likes to sleep right up next to your face and keeps waking whoever he sleeps next too up, he's restless and likes to play. Wouldnt leave him outside at nights, too many cat fights going on!


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

My cat sleep on the bed but not when I'm in it.
Samantha slept either in the chair outside my bedroom door or the back bedroom closet in a nest she made of a rolled up sleeping bag, little Chiquita sleeps in a old laundry basket that has an old bedspread folded up in it or she sleeps on the couch.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

On wet towels,foot of the bed,in his cardboard box,and on his cat carrier if there is sheet or blanket on it.He has tried to sleep in very dangerous places like the washer,Dish washer,and the fireplace(unlit of course).


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

At night Mow sleeps with me. He curls up under my head. I'm not really allowed to move much, for example a few nights back I guess I strayed too far from my required sleeping area because he woke me up by pawing at the back of my head and didn't stop until I rolled back over and he could settle under my cheek again.


----------



## FancysMom (May 27, 2011)

it depends, Beebs w/ me. i have to massage her belly or her face. Fancy anyplace contained or up high, usually the scrapbook supplies. Annie at the end of my bed usually...


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

Here is my bed with just four of my cats......not much room left for me and I'm no lightweight, ha-ha.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Kitty either sleeps on his baby blanket, on your lap for a little cuddle, and on the couch.


----------



## lisak_87 (Jun 2, 2011)

Last night, Buzzy didn't sleep. He yowled in my ear instead.


----------



## Beans (Apr 25, 2011)

6cats4me said:


> Here is my bed with just four of my cats......not much room left for me and I'm no lightweight, ha-ha.


Love this. What a dream for me! xD


----------



## CatsPride (May 29, 2011)

Leopalorn sleeps in a table, under space in my bedroom- its the best place I can discribe. Bindi on the upstairs couch.


----------



## mel2mdl (May 30, 2008)

Where does my cat sleep?

Wherever my cat WANTS to sleep! I have no say in the matter what-so-ever! Usually he want to sleep on whatever I am reading at the moment, or the computer.


----------



## heavyharmonies (Jul 20, 2009)

The 2 juveniles get locked up in a room to themselves at night, because they like to torture my aging tortie, so I at least like to give her the night in peace.

The Tortie and Chubs get the run of the entire house except for my room. If I allowed acess to my room, Chubs would be jumping up on my chest, back, whatever, making biscuits every half hour all night long. We tried this and it didn't work. A 20-pound cat jumping on you wanting his "lovies" all night long does not make for decent amounts of sleep.

Tweetie gets to stay in my room, and he usually wraps himself around one of my arms until he falls asleep. I'm his blanky.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Egypt sleeps with me...usually at the foot of my bed between my feet. She doesn't allow the other cats on the bed. Azalia and Lacey sleep in the livingroom on the ottomans or the window perch. During the summer in the day, the all sleep on the kitchen tiles or in front of the tower fan. In the winter, they sleep next to me nestled in the snuggie I usually keep on the couch to bundle up with.


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

Miss Gabby used to sleep under the chair in my bedroom. But as she's gotten more used to me she sleeps with me most of the night and sometime in the early morning she climbs into my box spring and that's where she does most of her napping. Sometimes during the evenings she'll snooze on one of the perches on her cat tree, like she is right now.


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

MowMow said:


> At night Mow sleeps with me. He curls up under my head. I'm not really allowed to move much, for example a few nights back I guess I strayed too far from my required sleeping area because he woke me up by pawing at the back of my head and didn't stop until I rolled back over and he could settle under my cheek again.



Mow Mow has total control over you doesn't he. LOL


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Gabby169 said:


> Mow Mow has total control over you doesn't he. LOL


Lol...that's me and Egypt, too. I have gotten used to not spreading out too much in bed so I don't upset the kitty *blush*


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Gabby169 said:


> Mow Mow has total control over you doesn't he. LOL


Yes. Yes, he does.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

cody will usually sleep with us in our bed. aster mostly sleeps in the cat tree next to our bed but occasionally she will join us in our bed for part of the night. sometimes the kitties sleep downstairs in the living room in the cat tree there...


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

My kitties sleep.....wherever they are when the cat-nap attack happens...lol


----------



## BarbieAnn (Nov 8, 2010)

In bed with you? she used to but now that she is 9 months she likes being on her own the family room at night or if she does come upstairs she will lay in front of the fireplace. She does like to take an afternoon nap with me though on the bed.

In your room? Yes

In another room? in the dining room on her cat tree - on my Mom's bed or on a bureau overlooking the window.

In a cat bed? no - she doesn't like cat beds

Where do your cats sleep? on her cat tree - next to my computer, in front of the fireplace - in the family room on the couch - on my bed for a daytime nap.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

my cats sleep on any surface, or in any object they can possible squeeze onto or into. UNLESS i am doing laundry.. then all bets are off on who gets the towels.

At night they pile on the bed and pretty much sprawl all over it and us at night. They love snuggling under the covers.


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

Isis will sleep beside me most of the night, then she will move to sleeping on my pillow on my head, and sometimes she will climb up on me when I am sleeping on my side and sleep on my hip. She won't sleep next to my husband, he moves around too much.

She will not sleep in a cat bed, she does not like them. 

During the day she will either sleep beside me on the couch, on the top level of her Kitty Condo, or under the couch when she doesn't want to be bothered with anyone or anything.


----------

